# Getting from St Stephens Green to RDS



## tinal (11 Jul 2009)

Hi All

Im going to see Bruce Springsteen tomorrow night in the RDS.  We are staying around St Stephens Green - Dawson Street.  None of us ladies are familiar with Dublin so I would appreciate it if someone could tell us the best way to get out to the RDS.

Many thanks

t


----------



## mercman (11 Jul 2009)

There are a number of ways. Walk down to the end of Dawson Street (Trinity College end) and hop on a bus (Nos 6,7,8 & 45) if my memory is correct. Or alternatively hop on a Taxi. Should cost around a tenner.


----------



## mathepac (11 Jul 2009)

mercman said:


> ... the end of Dawson Street (Trinity College end) and hop on a bus (Nos 6,7,8 & 45) if my memory is correct ...


Nassau St / Clare St.


----------



## AlbacoreA (11 Jul 2009)

FYI Its a 30min walk at most.


----------

